# What are the most listened songs on your LastFM?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

What are the most listened songs on your LastFM?

I am interested to see if they're all classical.

I'll add mine later.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

*What is the 5 most played tracks on your LastFM*

I am curious to see if they are all classical.

1 - Akira Yamaoka - You're Not Here

2 - Christopher Tin - Baba Yetu

3 - Cambridge King's College Choir - The Holly And The Ivy

4 - Cambridge King's College Choir - The First Nowell

5 - 志方あきこ - EXEC_CHRONICLE_KEY/.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't listened to Last.fm in 4 months. About the time my computer broke.  Here is my page. http://www.last.fm/user/Moodiesfan41


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

I have no need for it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I rarely use the site to actually listen, but I'll post my last few listens.

Menace Ruine – Kill The Egregore 
Om – Unitive Knowledge of The Godhead 
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky – Violin Concerto 
Zelienople – Life is Simple 
Witch – Disappear 
Locrian – Triumph Of Elimination 
Horseback – The Invisible Mountain 
Uaral – La escritura y el alarido 
Johann Sebastian Bach – Air


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I haven't listened to Last.fm in 4 months. About the time my computer broke.  Here is my page. http://www.last.fm/user/Moodiesfan41


Have you had the audacity to take my name in vain?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mud said:


> I have no need for it.


I'm forever beholden for that bit of information.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw it was last.fm that helped me find the composers I like now. The Similar Artists page is really helpful along with the composers radio stations. Vivaldi page specifically helped the most. It even helped me find 20th century composers though farther down the list. Shostakovich being the top of the list. Than the Shostakovich page got me Schnittke.


----------

